# Stolen



## Jeyster (Apr 26, 2013)

Trail cams might get you a license plate.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Two trail cams one hidden and one to steal


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

I was wondering if a person could install some kind of a chip in their hives that could be located with a GPS. I suppose it would have to have power to it though; but if not, it would be a great way to track them.


----------



## Shouse (Jul 1, 2010)

Bee Whisperer said:


> I was wondering if a person could install some kind of a chip in their hives that could be located with a GPS. I suppose it would have to have power to it though; but if not, it would be a great way to track them.


Put them on a few pallets, if power lasted a week, I'll buy 100


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>was wondering if a person could install some kind of a chip in their hives that could be located with a GPS.

This one alerts you when it leave restricted area
http://www.amazon.com/Real-Time-Por...F8&qid=1385877145&sr=1-2&keywords=GPS+Tracker


>Two trail cams one hidden and one to steal 
Good idea, ebay has lots of brooken ones for sale.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Post it so it is very visable when they pull up.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> This one alerts you when it leave restricted area

If you follow the link, it says the device battery life is "About 48 hours".


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

How about a trip wire triggering a gun that shoots radio active ink? How hard would it be to track such a vehicle in your area? An area of the hives that you know could be marked also as a brand.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Acebird said:


> How about a trip wire triggering a gun that shoots radio active ink?


:scratch: :s  

Some attorney is going to have a field day with this one! :lpf:What happens when a lost or inquisitive child trips that wire? 


:ws:

:gh:

... that idea with 2 game cameras is looking better and better ...


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Designed to discreetly track stolen objects:

http://www.findmespot.com/en/index.php?cid=109

I couldn't find mention of battery life.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a page on battery performance for the Spot Trace linked in post #11 above.

http://www.findmespot.com/en/faq/
There are a number of factors that affect battery life, but 2+ months under reasonable conditions and 4+ months under "perfect" conditions seems like an acceptable performance if you need something like this. The less the device moves, the longer the battery lasts. Presumably, hives don't move unattended! 

Also, the device will send a notification when it detects a low battery condition, so you shouldn't be caught unaware.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I have trail cams on my yards + cheap driveway alarms from Harbor freight, that ring loudly and let people know or feel they are being watched and possibly helps keep bears away. I also have some signs I made up at Vista print. I just took photos off the internet, added my text and had them printed. They are about 20" x 24" and are pretty weather proof and have lasted over a year with just bit of fading. 

Some are for farm use. They are about $10.00 each if you get them on a sale. Printed on both sides. 









Sign above I made for my husband after his truck was broken into at a job site..Took all his tools. He sits this on his center console now for all to see when parking in a bad area.





































Last year I bought a few hundred bareroot fruit trees, most of which I planted in two plots to grow and get some size to then before selling. This satisfies the neighborhood curiosity about what in the heck I am doing now, LOL They always want to know.










I can post the link for Vista print if needed.

Interesting to note: Even with these sighs, people _still_ drive right into the yard looking for honey because they see some hives. They do seem frightened though. But they still come in. They say, "I know I'm trespassing, but do you have honey for sale?" Then they look at me in disbelief when I tell them I don't sell honey. (Just rear queens)


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

You could fit it with a larger battery.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Acebird said:


> How about a trip wire triggering a gun that shoots radio active ink?





Rader Sidetrack said:


> :scratch: :s
> 
> Some attorney is going to have a field day with this one! :lpf:What happens when a lost or inquisitive child trips that wire?
> 
> ...


Now Radar, stop being pulled into Acebird's World of Whimsy... 

He's just testing ideas for a humorous column or cartoon in Bee Culture. 

Such as the following rib tickler:



Acebird said:


> I was thinking you could install a pressurized can of banana juice in the hive and trigger it by the lifting of the hive off its base. Something like an inhaler canister. If you needed to move the hives yourself you could disarm the canister by some secrete method and then rearm it when it gets set in place.


99 and 44/100 percent pure whimsy!


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

I have all my land fenced in and posted and all my neighbors know I have dogs / guns and want no one on my land. I feel for ya you know they will be back if you put more there. I hate a thief a sign saying there on camera would help I'm sure . Some people are the worst.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> I was thinking you could install a pressurized can of banana juice in the hive and trigger it ....
"Banana juice" in a spray can ....  :lpf:... innovative!
That October 2011 thread predates my time on Beesource. 

Since Acebird brought this up in the Crazy Splits thread:


Acebird said:


> How often do you go to the doctor and how many pills does he / she have you on?


One might wonder exactly why (and what) pills are on Ace's mind ... 

:gh:


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I thought here was a product, possible made in the Dakotas, maybe sold by Mann lake, that could fit inside a frame and would stay dormant, but report via cell phone if it was moved. When accessed, it would report it's GPS co-ordinates. it was pricy. around 300 dollars, but looked liked solid technology.

Crazy and forgetful Roland


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

That photo of "Mr Spock" in _Glock_'s post above certainly gets *my *attention! 


Cute lil puppy ....:lookout:


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice Glock, Nice. You gave me a few new ideas, LOL. Just what I need

Where did you get the Africanized sign? Love it!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Saw a sign recently:
" Because of the high cost of ammunition warning shots will not be fired, our apologies in advance for any inconvenience this might cause"


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

_Roland_'s comment above prompted a search. While this may/may not be available through Mann Lake, it is marketed as bee specific:

http://beealert.blackfoot.net/~beealert/hivesec/index.php
(I did not find any info on battery life.)


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

That October 2011 thread BC linked is the gift that keeps on giving! To wit:


Acebird said:


> I think a dog is too easy to neutralize for protecting bee hives. Like most guard dogs, their value is in notifying the owner that something is different around their house by barking.


_Glock_, perhaps you could comment. Is Mr Spock's response to trespassers just "barking"? :scratch: :lookout:


----------



## SDiver40 (Apr 14, 2013)

I dont know what it cost but Moultrie had a game cam that transmits pictures to your computer. I think it uses AT&T wireless? I'll do some looking and see if i can find a link..

http://www.moultriefeeders.com/productdetail.aspx?id=mfh-gsc-p Here is the link that I found.


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> That October 2011 thread BC linked is the gift that keeps on giving! To wit:
> 
> 
> _Glock_, perhaps you could comment. Is Mr Spock's response to trespassers just "barking"? :scratch: :lookout:


He gives a alert bark and waits till we give him the next command he's a very fast dog and would go after someone if I commanded him to but I would not put my pup in that kind of danger he's just to let me know if some thing does not seem right now don't come in the house whole different game.. Plus I have a mutt{90 plus pound} that runs the property and looks like kujoe. Plus I have me and I'm real fast on a four wheeler and always carry a hand gun when I feel needed .
and all my neighbors are pretty much the same way. 
And the signs I have made at a place called SING STOP to far away for you lauri but any digital printing would make them for you just have them made out of metal last for ever.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> What happens when a lost or inquisitive child trips that wire?


Hopefully the kid gets hit and doesn't return. Radio active ink is not dangerous. It is use to mark things like money.


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Is Mr Spock's response to trespassers just "barking"?


Anyone that is comfortable stealing bee hives is not going to have a problem killing a dog.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

Acebird said:


> Anyone that is comfortable stealing bee hives is not going to have a problem killing a dog.


Do you listen to yourself when you talk/type? Most "thieves" are opportunistic morons... Not psycho dog killers... Why do think that women get big dogs to live in the house with them?

Personally, I prefer my XDs, but a dog works fine. I think your best options are trail cameras... If you really worried about it, they have camera's that instantly send pictures via cellular tower. You have to maintain a service, but it's not "terrible".... Personally, I just mount mine in a tree pointing at the hives/trail... Worse case, they have to climb a tree to get my camera... Usually 20+ feet in the air.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Acebird said:


> How about a trip wire triggering a gun that shoots radio active ink?













With any luck this will be the most absurd post today...


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

BeeCurious said:


> With any luck this will be the most absurd post today...[/QUOTE]
> 
> Please don't challenge Acebird, his absurdity knows no bounds...
> 
> [url]http://www.trailcampro.com/[/url] Depending on your cell phone carrier.. you "should" be able to add it as an extra device... i.e. some family plans let you have up to 10 devices but share one plan..


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Acebird said:


> Hopefully the kid gets hit and doesn't return. Radio active ink is not dangerous. It is use to mark things like money.


Whether _*you *_consider radioactive ink "dangerous" really doesn't matter. What matters is what the jury thinks when the injured kid's parents sue you. Even if the radioactivity is "not dangerous", any kind of ink in one's eye is potentially blinding, especially when it is shot out of a *gun *as you proposed. 

Remember, swimming pools are nice on a hot day, but if you don't fence them, or leave the gate open unattended, when neighbor child child drowns *all *your assets may be at risk in a lawsuit.

:gh:

Even the exploding money packs that banks use to deter _bank robbers_ do not use radioactive ink, they use dye.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

How about this?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Lauri, didn't you say your neighbors are _already _wondering what is going on over at your place? :lookout:


----------



## Cedar Hill (Jan 27, 2009)

I have used 4 NiteGuard Solar lights on my property for the last two years. They seem to work quite well for all kinds of critters. Www.niteguard.com


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

Eddie Honey said:


> View attachment 8392
> View attachment 8393
> View attachment 8394


Nice dog me and my wifes first dog was a german shepherd looked just like that she was a hand full but that was 26 years ago and a few dogs I do love a dominant breed I well have a male doberman for ever I just love puppy pics.

sorry to be t: checked my hives to day after a week in the teens and all hives are a humming.


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

We do love our pooches!

Temps here got into the 40's today and I saw cleansing flights at all 12 hives and 3 nucs.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> What matters is what the jury thinks when the injured kid's parents sue you.


The property is fenced Rader and the gun is a squirt gun. Interesting that you made no mention of lawsuits from teeth marks in little kids.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Bait the thieves with a hive that has a VERY LOUD battery siren in it attached to a simple switch like the one on a lawn tractor seat, once the hive is lifted the switch is activated and scares them and won't shut off, dropping the box and THEN catch them on film with brown stains in their panties LOL Just follow the smell.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

BeeCurious said:


> With any luck this will be the most absurd post today...


Ha ha! What a great picture! absurd? I know you are but what am I?


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

GLOCK said:


> Nice dog me and my wifes first dog was a german shepherd looked just like that she was a hand full but that was 26 years ago and a few dogs I do love a dominant breed I well have a male doberman for ever I just love puppy pics.
> 
> sorry to be t: checked my hives to day after a week in the teens and all hives are a humming.


Why would anyone in their right mind stick things in their dog's ears? That's mean.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I believe that puppy has his/her ears cropped and they are insuring the ears are straight. 
http://misteldobermans.com/earwrapping.htm


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Poor dogs. I'd never treat a dog like that.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> What matters is what the jury thinks when the injured kid's parents sue you.



Acebird said:


> The property is fenced Rader and the gun is a squirt gun.



That's quite a _streeeetch _from your original plan.  Here is your original comment:



Acebird said:


> How about a trip wire triggering a gun that shoots radio active ink? How hard would it be to track such a vehicle in your area? An area of the hives that you know could be marked also as a brand.


You are planning to use a *gun*, shooting _radioactive ink_, from inside a fenced area, powerful enough to mark a vehicle, and now you claim that gun is a squirt gun?!?! :lpf: :lookout: :lpf:

:ws: :digging:



... I heard Perry Mason was dead. Who ya gonna hire as a mouthpiece? ...

:gh:

... tooth marks from little kids ... :s :scratch:


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

Slow Modem said:


> Poor dogs. I'd never treat a dog like that.


Poor dog I don't think so he's a god in my house he comes from a breeder that is one of the tops in the nation 
http://triadel.com/index.asp
I could get into the cropping{I am pro cropping} debate with you but what for you won't hear witch is ok I love dogs to and if I thought some one was hurting a dog I would stand up to but my dog is very well tended to and has the best of every thing .
Remember most little boys are cropped  and most are ok with that just saying.
When he was healing he was pampered to the max cause I felt bad also but he healed I moved on and he's one bad ass pup and he loves his family . He is by no means abused he is like a kid to us.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Rader - you da man. That's the one I was thinking of. I much prefer a device that catches the thief without them knowing it.

Crazy Roland


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

A dozen years ago I had dobermanns and my former wife did schuzthund with them. They were awesome dogs. Just their presence deterred more than one bad guy from entering our property. I would have dobies again, but I do bird dogs now. BTW, there is a big difference between dobies breed for the show ring and dobies bred for work/competition, and a AKC "champion" is a light weight compared to a titled Schutzhund dog.


----------



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

You guys are nuts I have a couple of trail cams on the way. Acouple of black flash covert black friday specials. Checked into the moble setups but no signal.


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

We use trail cams on our ranch to take pictures of the wild life. You will be surprised at the quality of the pictures. Our local game warden finds poachers from time to time with pictures from the land owner's trail cams. The infra red flash provides very good night time pictures. I hope you find your thief.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I had some problems with someone ramming their truck into my hives while pollinating melons. They got bolder and stole a few hives and dumped them out on the highway. The hardest thing about a trail cam in a watermelon patch is hiding it. I talked to the landowner and got an ok to plant a rail road tie in front of my hives to keep them from getting rammed but I hollowed out the tie and stuck a trail cam in it and just monitored it for a few weeks. Finally caught the guy.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Finally caught the guy.

And ....? Don't leave us _hanging _ ....:lookout:... were there consequences?


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Lol. It was my cousin. I got his number from his sister and told him we can do this one of 2 ways: I'm calling the sheriff or you and your buddy can come up with the damages within 2 weeks. I sent the pics to his e-mail account and he came up with the money. Wish I could have seen his face when he knew he was caught red handed. It actually worked out better than calling the sheriff and I haven't had any problems since and neither has the other beekeeper (who also pollinates melons) who had a few 'incidents'.

Make sure your trail cam can take pics at night, I think most do but it's a must.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> It was my cousin. 

 :lpf::no:

You Always Hurt the One You Love 

:ws: :bus


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

rwurster said:


> Lol. It was my cousin.


Why the heck would your cousin hurt your hives?


----------



## bernsad (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, I was curious what ticked your cousin off.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I've spoken to him maybe 3 times in my life. Kids being kids I guess. He was ramming the other beekeeper's hives too. Hasn't happened since.


----------



## imthegrumpyone (Jun 29, 2013)

It's bad enough to vandalize or steal, but family ? that really crosses the line.


----------



## bernsad (Aug 15, 2011)

Did he know they were your hives?


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

imthegrumpyone said:


> It's bad enough to vandalize or steal, but family ?


Family is less likely to press charges and get you a criminal record when trying to get away with something.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Too much time on his hands, too much booze in his system (or drugs), not enough hard work to get things in life, and a few other things lead to incidents like this. We see that a lot around where I live. A lot of kids do not know what the value of stuff is, don't respect others property, and just act like punks. 

More than likely parents that didn't use the drug of choice on him when he was a kid, like drugging him behind the barn for a whipping, drugging him to the willow tree to pick the switch to be used on him, drugging him to church, drugging him to his cousins house to apologize face to face, pay in person for the damages, then do "community service" to the two bee keepers that property he damaged. Heck my father would have called my cousin and told him to press charges and we still would have had to pay for the damages before the court got involved. 

I tell my kids the same.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> didn't use the drug of choice on him when he was a kid, like drugging him behind the barn ....

 :lookout: :lpf:


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Sounds like a drug problem for sure. Lotta truth in what you said tho.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Haha I was incensed. My point was that trail cams can be used to great effect. I liked the guy's comment about buying some broken trail cams off ebay as dummy cams especially now that word has probably gotten out that I use surveillance.


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

I've heard of people stealing the solar panels for electric fences around here. Anyone has an idea what would be the cheapest system to have it so that if my fence is unhooked, I'd get an instant warning? That way, if someone steals the panel, or opens up the fence to steal hives, or bears break through, or a tree falls on them, I'd know right away?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

This product should do what you want ...
http://electricfencealarm.com/products/
... but I see no info on pricing.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Try a driveway alarm. If the invisible beam is broken it sounds a alarm inside the house. Ive tried to copy and past address but cant do it. Just Google driveway alarms. Ive seen battery powered ones too. Ideal for your situation.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

About the cousin problem, remember you can choose your friends but you can not choose your family. That's why I am in America and the rest of my family is all around the rest of the world. LOL.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Some of the trail camera will send photos to cell phone instantly. Nice stuff and getting better


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> This product should do what you want ...
> http://electricfencealarm.com/products/
> ... but I see no info on pricing.


Do you know how much they sell for? I don't see any price tags on the website.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

How does the trail camera transmit?


----------



## FrontieroBees (Dec 20, 2014)

Cell phone connection Jim. I have a buddy that uses a similar system for hog traps. Forestry suppliers has a neat trap alert system. Its not cheap but still really cool. Also check out the Boar Buster hog trap videos. They are automated or at least can be. You can even have a video feed to show you if what is under the trap is hogs or not. Similar tech could work to monitor a bee yard. Also some of the wireless home security systems have video feeds now. Doubt any of that is weather tight though.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Think, trip wire...

http://www.americanspecialtyammo.com/Gadgets.html


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

jim lyon said:


> How does the trail camera transmit?


I have one trail camera and the next one I am going to buy can take a sim card and you can set the camera to send anything it captures to your cell phone and possibly an email account. I have been slacking off this winter  however I am going to talk to verizon to see if I can use the sim card out of my tablet or if i need to get another one. Probably better up the data on my account after I get it also inch:

Most trail cams are motion activated within a certain proximity so in my experience, find out how far away something has to be before your camera activates and then mow the weeds out past that radius. You can set them for single pics every x seconds or multiple bursts every x seconds or video for x seconds (with night vision). And, I would also recommend a 12v camera that can accommodate a small solar panel for charging. That will put you in the $200+ range but if your cam transmits to your phone or the cloud you are more than likely going to get a good pic of a culprit if its shot or stolen.


----------



## dadaas (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks like this bee hives are getting stolen pretty often. And according to some pictures i see you guys are very afraid of thief. Any GPS device battery will not last long, i m kind of doubtful for even 48h. But if you know any that last for a week or two let me know. 

Also trail cams are not good solution because thief can steal them too. And most probably if they come at dark you would not see them anyway.


----------



## newbury (Jul 19, 2014)

dadaas said:


> Looks like this bee hives are getting stolen pretty often. And according to some pictures i see you guys are very afraid of thief. Any GPS device battery will not last long, i m kind of doubtful for even 48h. But if you know any that last for a week or two let me know.
> 
> Also trail cams are not good solution because thief can steal them too. And most probably if they come at dark you would not see them anyway.


Trail cams can be excellent.
The trick is to put them where the thief can't easily get to them. Drag a ladder in and put them in a tree. Put them in a secure locked container.
Use a cheap one as a decoy but make it hard to get.

In Virginia Grand Larceny is if the value of goods exceed $200 (Virginia Code § 18.2-95) and a couple of full beehives are surely worth that.
/edit - and most trail cams have a night option.


----------



## ceebee (Feb 1, 2014)

sorry to revive an old thread, but saw this (when checking out that one t hing on Indigogo, that a few of us may have heard about a couple times), it might be handy to slip in a pallet, or on the side of a hide of a hive body
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/itraq-the-cellular-tracking-device


----------

